# What are some good strong male names ?



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

My wife likes Zeek, I don't. So what do you guys think?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I asked this question , what is a really nice name for a boy dog , and the families young girl said "Santa Claus" 
The dog was named Claus (pronounced claws)


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

carmspack said:


> I asked this question , what is a really nice name for a boy dog , and the families young girl said "Santa Claus"
> The dog was named Claus (pronounced claws)


Kids always give the best answers lol


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

We are trying to decide the same thing for the male that we are getting in 2 weeks. My boyfriend likes Kristoff...

I'm not sure about Zeek


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

CrystalV said:


> We are trying to decide the same thing for the male that we are getting in 2 weeks. My boyfriend likes Kristoff...
> 
> I'm not sure about Zeek


Yeah I don't like zeek. I want something cooler.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Grimm, Thunder, Keiko


----------



## CrystalV (Dec 28, 2015)

Ohhhh....I really like Thunder!!!!


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I really like Grimm that's different


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo, but that name is taken 
Thor, Bane, Rush....
Thunder is a name for a horse, lol


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> Karlo, but that name is taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind if I borrow Karlo ???? Lol


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

I am debating between Crisus or Max , or Brutus.

For sentimental sake, I think it will be a honour for my new pup ( getting in about 3 weeks ) to be called Max. I am 90% sure the name will be passed down to the new pup as Maximus II ( Max ) 


I am a sucker for Latin/Roman names.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have an Ivan and a Grimm, Ivan is in front.

I like Ike, Oscar and Ozzy...


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Its so annoying trying to find a new name. I might name the dog "Art Jr" Art is the father of my next puppy name lol


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

My boys past and present:
Mako
Bull
Hooligan
Chisel
Seven
Cargo 

Names tossed around before settling on current names for the past two male pups:

Cash
Barguest
Bodach
Vandal
Carbine
Goblin

I have found it never matters how much my heart is set on a specific name. It always ends up getting changed within a few days of getting the pup


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have found it never matters how much my heart is set on a specific name. It always ends up getting changed within a few days of getting the pup [/QUOTE]


You too!?!? Sometimes they just name themselves!

http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

voodoolamb said:


> My boys past and present:
> Mako
> Bull
> Hooligan
> ...


Seven is a cool name


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I like the name Achilles for a male dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Personally I am not a fan of "overused" names. I like different. I have a "tradition" of naming my boys after Presidents. Ike- Eisenhower von der Polizei and Nix- Nixon vom Banach. 

Names like Max and Chief and Major, are used a lot. I would find a "theme" something you love, and find a nane that way. 

Do you have a favorite author? Movie? Video game? Culture? Country? Band? Song? Actor? 

Find something that means something to you.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Personally I am not a fan of "overused" names. I like different. I have a "tradition" of naming my boys after Presidents. Ike- Eisenhower von der Polizei and Nix- Nixon vom Banach.
> 
> Names like Max and Chief and Major, are used a lot. I would find a "theme" something you love, and find a nane that way.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of using popular names either. That's why it's very hard. You got me thinking about my favorite movies and bands now lol. My favorite state is Alaska lol


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Simba,Scar can anyone guess what's my favorite movie lol ?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Storm, Fire, Blaze


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I wanted to name Sage "Thirteen", lol. My male is named Russell, so you can take any suggestions I would make, with a grain of salt!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I'm not a fan of using popular names either. That's why it's very hard. You got me thinking about my favorite movies and bands now lol. *My favorite state is Alaska* lol


Yukon
Kodiak


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like Danger! Bullet.....Komet....Kougar.....Axel.....Cito....Falcon....Fury.....Granite....Lobo...Glock....Ruger...Cowboy

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

gsdsar said:


> Personally I am not a fan of "overused" names. I like different. I have a "tradition" of naming my boys after Presidents. Ike- Eisenhower von der Polizei and Nix- Nixon vom Banach.
> 
> Names like Max and Chief and Major, are used a lot. I would find a "theme" something you love, and find a nane that way.
> 
> ...



You had a von der Polizei dog??? Who were his parents??? My first Sch3 female - dam of Csabre, grandam of I-Bengal, Kira (the K's) and great grandam of teh L and N's - was from Calico v d Polizei!!!! Sue and Mary are super nice 

Lee


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Bishop
Zane
Cain
Roman
Dutch


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quest


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

wolfstraum said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I am not a fan of "overused" names. I like different. I have a "tradition" of naming my boys after Presidents. Ike- Eisenhower von der Polizei and Nix- Nixon vom Banach.
> ...


My Ike was out of Ayla and by Matoon VD hundemark. He was a litter mate to Tonka, Mary's patrol dog. 

Mary and Sue are amazing and good friends. That dog was my heart dog. Best dog ever. One of a kind. The dog that everyone wanted to be friends with. He commanded the room. Crud, now I am crying. It's been 3 years and it still hurts like ****.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Dax
Lord
Asher


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Nero


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You'll probably shorten any name to one syllable. 

So I'd look for either a one syllable name or one with a dominant first syllable.

So, a name like Thunder... well, what will you call him.

Here's a site for you to consider
Boy Dog Names | German Shepherd Names


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know that it is a strong name (or even exclusively a boy's name) but I have always kind of wished that we had called Newlie "Mischief."


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Xerxes, ( Persian god( well he thought he was))


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Fate
Stitch
Moose
Maverick
Nike
Dak
Cullen
Jaeger
Shiner
Bock
Ranger
Mac
Medic
Kato


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Mica, Nugget, Indi, Carbby, Turbo, Diesel, Axel, Nitro, Spongebob Squarepant (there's a policedog named Spongebob Squarepants - thought I'd throw it in)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

newlie said:


> I don't know that it is a strong name (or even exclusively a boy's name) but I have always kind of wished that we had called Newlie "Mischief."


I have a friend with dogs named "Prank", "Nifty" and "Reckon".


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Seems like 75% of male dogs around where I live are named either Rocky or Apollo.

Timber and Tucker are two names I like, of two see occasionally.

Aizen is good.

Ichigo. Could either mean 'one' 'five,' strawberry, or one that protects. Japanese...can translate it different ways.

If looking for a good, less common name, try one of the older Knights of The Round Table. Here's a partial list:
https://www.quora.com/How-many-Knights-of-the-Round-Table-were-there

Maybe a strong word but in another language. Wolf in Japanese is okami.
If you like Thunder, check some translations. In Polish, it would be grzmot. Could then call him 'Grizz' for short. Hmm, Grizz...I kinda like it.

Also, try looking up legendary samurai names and such. Sasuke (sauce-kay) is a very popular name for Japanese men, as it is the name of a fictional legendary ninja.

Saito? Such a history rich name! Saito Hajime is one of the greatest swordsmen to ever live. After swords were banned public in Japan, he was the only person legally allowed to carry his katana on himself. Written acounts of his personality fits well to that of the German Shepherd. His appearance is fairly unknown, as no definite pictures exist of him, just a couple that are assumed/guessed to be him. Unusually tall (5'11 in Japan during the 1800s was VERY tall) with a lean body. Was said to be very striking...both handsome and able to stop you in your tracks with a look.

But...NO STEALING SAITO.
Kay, thanks.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Meeko, Nanook, deisel,


----------



## kaustabh (Mar 2, 2016)

How about Ace?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Hans
Max 
Rex 
Victor


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL I'm the only one who calls their dog "Frank".


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Howitzer or maybe Buttercup


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I'm not a fan of using popular names either. That's why it's very hard. You got me thinking about my favorite movies and bands now lol. My favorite state is Alaska lol


Find a word you like. Then look that word up in different languages.

Gaelic, Old English, Greek/Roman, German, etc.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm down to 

Kaito (stolen lol) 

Vel

Trigger (my grandmother who is A mom to me she passed. Her first shepherd was named trigger and he was beyond protective of me and my younger brother)


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> I have a friend with dogs named "Prank", "Nifty" and "Reckon".[/QUOte
> 
> Would have fit right in...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, she also has a dog named Squishy.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Recon, Isen, Orry, Ari...


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

ILoveBella478 said:


> I'm down to
> 
> Kaito (stolen lol)
> 
> ...


Kaito is a whole nother name. ^.^

Kaito can be translated a couple of different ways, but it pretty much always involves water/the ocean. You would decide it by which kanji you'd use when writing it in Japanese.
Here are ways it can be translated: http://www.babynamewizard.com/baby-name/boy/kaito

While looking for that, I came across this description of those name Kaito: http://www.first-names-meanings.com/names/name-KAITO.html
Not sure where they got those descriptions; sounds like it was a description like you get from astrology. But I feel it fits a German Shepard well.

If you end up with Kaito, a neat thing to do would be to get him a tag on his collar engraved with the kanji for your most liked translation. I'm thinking a blue tag would be fitting.
Also...make sure you introduce him to water & he likes to swim. Would be odd to have Kaito The Ocean Crosser, but he's afraid to get his paws wet. lol 


Fun Kaito-stuff for those with some free time:
Kaito is the name of a popular vocaloid character. He often appears as 'blue,' since 'Kai' is pretty much always ocean/water. This hauntingly good song is a favorite of mine: 
https://youtu.be/j6MltGHO-lE

Anyone with 25 minutes, here's the whole vocaloid story-song:
https://youtu.be/xlev5EBUMEQ

For those that I haven't lost just yet, the story-song is based on Closure of Yellow, a light novel. Anyone wanting to read the translated version: 
http://closure-of-yellow.tumblr.com/post/23015901252/prologue
I linked it to the prologue. There is a directory link on the page.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Strong Male Names:
Samuel
Harold
Vincent
William
Henry
Jacob
Martin
Stephen
Christopher
Jeffery
Octavius


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Maybe you can find something in this thread, there are name suggestions on every page. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/456962-unique-female-male-puppy-names.html


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Howitzer or maybe *Buttercup*
> 
> 
> SuperG


BAHAHAHAHAHA thanks for the earworm.

My husband wanted to name our puppy the following:
Grizz
Gob
Bob Loblaw (yes we watch a lot of Arrested Development, why do you ask?)
Butch
Hank
Saul

Luckily she was a girl. Although I could have lived with Hank.


----------



## mardad (Oct 23, 2015)

Our Henry on right, 3.5 years; Sieben on left, 8 month female. (Sieben is Seven in german)


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Alex; short for Alexander
Meaning: Defender of men. Protector of mankind.

Fits the breed perfectly in my opinion.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ruger
Colt
Remi---my favorite!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always liked the name Max. It's simple, short and IMHO macho/strong sounding. I've never named one of my guys Max because my sister had a Great Dane named Max and I didn't want to always have to say "MY MAX" or "YOUR MAX".


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I always wanted a Kojak, but since Cujo2 (whose owner named him Bailey), was so like the original (his uncle, my parents' dog) and the girls wanted him to be Cujo, well, it stuck. 

Mufasa, Nder, and Oscar, are my other boys. My current litter is R. It had one male (7 females), which is probably already spoken for a couple of times over, so I won't be keeping him. But, I named him Rumpole. Rumpole of the Bailey. 

Mufasa is generally referred to as Moofy or Hairy. Well, he was supposed to be Kojak, but having so much hair, and Kojak having no hair, well, it just didn't work. 

Nder, is Ender Bender, kind of after Ender Wiggins in Ender's game. 

Oscar was for Oscar de la Hoya, the boxer, from the O-litter. Other O-boys (all boys, 1 girl): Ozzie (Newsome), Otto (Graham), Otis (Redding), Omar (Visquel), and Oliver (Twist). 

Nder and Oscar were not necessarily going to stay with me. Nder came back, and someone is interested in him. Oscar, well, he was just Oscar before I knew it, the name was him. 

I may never have a Kojak. Ah well. 

I also like Dubya and Rush.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Raisor - Razor-Raiser


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

Conan


----------



## gsdlover445 (Apr 11, 2020)

"Chips" is the best name if we want to honor the german shepherd dog which has heroic performance during world war - 2. Chips was trained as sentry dog. If you want more names then, you can find here: German Shepherd Names


----------

